# lifetime service or yearly?



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

I am pretty sure i am going with the Premiere XL, but now I am trying to decide if I want to prepay for 1 year, or just buy the lifetime. This is my first ever Tivo, so no deals for me.

paying one year is like $10.75 a month, which isn't bad.. 

but if i have the money, buying the lifetime seems to make the most sense... 

but if they make a newer box in less than 3 years, and I want to upgrade, I'm averaging $11 a month... 


and what if the box craps out? say i buy an extended warranty, and my box craps out, and I get a new one, lifetime service doesn't keep up does it?


----------



## pdonoghu (Mar 6, 2003)

If the box dies within the warranty period, Tivo will honor the warranty, and transfer the lifetime. If it dies before 3 years, Tivo typically will sell you a refurb unit for around $150 and transfer the lifetime to the replacement unit. If it dies after 3 years, they usually will transfer lifetime to a replacement unit you get from them for a fee. This policy has changed over the years from a free transfer to a fee. What it will be in the future, only Tivo knows.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

I'd go with lifetime.

If you keep it for the life of the unit it'll be cheaper and if you decide to sell it, the resale value will be much higher. If you pay by the year and decide to sell it the service isn't transferrable so it doesn't help the resale value. (just search ebay for old ones to see what I mean).


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I prefer lifetime. Now if TiVo had a history of offering a new unit every 6 months or year, I would definitely consider monthly or yearly plans. As it stands if the Premiere is as good as most are hoping, it may be a while before we see the next generation/model. 

Also if they offer the same upgrade offer in the future where you get to keep your old lifetime service also, it may work out to be a better deal.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

If you have the money, without hesitation I'd say lifetime. Absolutely no question about it.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

I have it, but boy do I hate to part with it.


----------



## propeciakid (Sep 26, 2008)

Go for the lifetime.
This is the best time to get it. The Series 4 is just being released so you'll have the newest hardware for the next few years. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

propeciakid said:


> Go for the lifetime.
> This is the best time to get it. The Series 4 is just being released so you'll have the newest hardware for the next few years. That's what I'm doing.


I agree. The other thing is, even if they come out with something new, by that time you'll want a Tivo for the bedroom or office. So you can buy that one without lifetime, get the multiservice discount, and move the "old" one to the secondary location.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah, I think I am going to suck it up and just go all out... XL with lifetime


----------

